# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  شغل مخك ؟؟!!!

## كبرياء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذي اول مشاركاتي في منتداكم الرائع واتمنى الاقي تفاعل عشان استمر

باحط ليكم الغاز هبله شوي بس يللا 
وروني شطاااارتكم :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 

1_ هذا ابو محمد عنده ثلاث اولاد واحد اسمه رعد    :amazed:   والثااني برق    :huh:     حزروا اسم الثالث :cool: 

واذا جاوبتوا احط غيره

----------


## ابو طارق

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هلا  ابو محمد * 

*((محمد))* 

*يلا  غيرها * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## كبرياء

حلووووووووووووووووووووووو ممتااااااااااز
2_ اذا اخذت منها كبرت واذا وضعت فيها صغرت وش هي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أجمل إحساس

الحفرة
هل الجواب صحيح!!!!

تحياتي أجمل إحساس

----------


## كبرياء

_*********************************_

_yes very very good_


3- ما هو الشيء الذي اذا طال قصر؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

العمر

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو

مكتشف الأشعـة تحت الحمراء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هو العالم البريطاني وليم هيرشيل عام 1800 م

----------


## كبرياء

* ماهو العدد الذي اذا ضربت فيه اربعه كان الناتج ثلاثه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

هل استسلمتم والا مااااااا في تفاعل معاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

هلا كبريااء 
العدد هو 3/4 ( ثلاثه ارباع )

----------


## القزويني

الواضح استسلام
حط الحل
ونحن لك من الشاكرين

----------


## كبرياء

شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطرة  ياتوته 
القزويني مشكور على المرور 


**لي من الأخوات ثماني بنات وكل بنت لها أخ فهل تعرف عددنا؟؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

*عشرة*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أذا كان ثمان بنات وكل بنت عندها اخو يعني الناتج* 

*9* 

*تسعة أخوه* 

*أمير العاشقين*
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

عددهم 17 ؟؟

----------


## القزويني

اذا كان المتكلم بنت يكون العدد10
وان كان ولد العدد9

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

القزويني مشكور على المرور الرائع وعلى تفاعلك معاي لكن الجوااااااااب خطأ 

امير العاشقين مشكور على المرور والجواب صح 



** من  الذي مات ولم يولد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

آدم عليه السلام

----------


## القزويني

*ادم علية السلام*

----------


## كبرياء

بحر الشوق 
القزويني   مشكورين على المرور الرائع الجواب صح 

** ما هو الشيء الذي صانعه يبيعه وشاريه لا يستعمله ومستعمله لا يراه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يللا وروني ( صعب مو )

----------


## المومياءة

مو متأكدة بس على ما اظن الكفن

----------


## كبرياء

أشكرك أختي المومياء على الوجود الرائع الجوااااب صح 

*** ما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح له؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

وين تفاعلكم يا النواصر ( صعب يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

الصبح

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي أختي توته بحرانيه على المرور الرائع والجواب صح 
لقوله تعالى (والصبح اذا تنفس )

** أسالك عن قوم اوحى الله اليهم لا من الانس ولا من الجن ولا من الملائكه ؟؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الجواب : النحل
(وأوحى ربك إلى النحل أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتا ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون*68*)

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي خيتو الجواااااااااااااب صح :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 

* ماهي المدينه التي لا يطحن فيها الطحين ولا يموت فيها الميت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :huuh:  :huuh:

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

كل المدن ،، لان الطحين ما يطحن  والميت ما بموت

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي خيتو على المرور الحلو 

الجواااااااااااااااب نصف صحيح 

الجواب الصحيح لا يوجد لان الطحين مطحون والميت ميت ههههه 

***تفاحتان الاولى حمراء والثانيه خضراء كيف نجعلهما بلون واحد ؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نقشرهم
خخخخخخخخخخخ بس هذا الي طلع عندي

----------


## كبرياء

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وهذا هو الجواب الصح :wink:   :wink: 


مشكوره خيتو على المرور 

*** ما هو القفص الذي لا يحبس فيه حيوان او طير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الجواب القفص الصدري

----------


## كبرياء

:kaseh:  :kaseh:  :kaseh: تسلمي خيتو على المرور والجوااب صح 

خذي هذا ( صعب شوي) 

** من هو الانسان الذي قتل ربع سكان الارض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*قابيل عندما قتل هابيل*
*لانه كان سكان الارض أربعة آدم وحواء وهابيل وقابيل*

----------


## زهور الحب

مشكورين على الموضوع
واجد حلووو
وتفاعل ماء شاؤ الله


تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموا خيتو حركاات والله 

** ما هو الشيء الذي يتسع لمئات والوف ولا يتسع لعصفور منتوف ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

ممكن  خلية النحل

----------


## زهور الحب

عندي لغز
ماهو االشء العريان ويكسو الجميع؟؟
انشاء الله تعرفوه لانه سهل

تحياتي

----------


## بحر الشوق

الاسم  صح

----------


## زهور الحب

ماعرفتوه
اقوله يعني

----------


## كبرياء

خلية النحل الجواااااااااااااااااااااااب صح تسلمي خيتو بحر الشوق  :toung:  :toung: 

كبرياؤه تعرف الجواااااااااااااااااااااااااب على لغزك يا زهور الحب انها اابره صح  :rolleyes: 

اشكر تفاعلك معااي ويللا ساعديني عليهم  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 




** ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله ثم سأل عنه ؟؟؟ وروني يا شاطرين 


ودمتم

----------


## القزويني

*عصى موس عليه السلام*



*ماهي الصلاة التى اذا صليت حرام واذا تركت حرام.*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

صلاة السكران

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

عندي سؤال شيء حي ثم صار جماد ثم صار حي ثم رجع جماد

----------


## كبرياء

هل هو الماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

***ما هو المكان الذي طلعت عليه الشمس مره واحده فقط ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## القزويني

كل يوم بتاريخه

----------


## كبرياء

حظ اوفر القزويني اجاااااااااااابه خاطئه للاسف

----------


## القزويني

قاع البحر عندمى انفلق لموسى عليه السلام


 :kaseh:

----------


## ابو طارق

*شغل مخك * 

*بدون اسئلة* 

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*نريد اسئلة  لنشغل   ((المخ ))*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## كبرياء

تكرم خيي 
حاضرين للطيبين  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  
*** أسلك عن واحد ماله ثاني؟؟
*** وعن اثنين لا ثالث لهم ؟؟
*** وعن ثلاثه لا رابع لهم ؟؟
*** وعن أربعه لا خامس لهم؟؟
*** وعن خمسه لا سادس لهم؟؟
*** وعن سته لا سابع لهم؟؟
*** وعن سبعه لا ثامن لهم؟؟
*** وعن ثمانيه لا تاسع لهم؟؟
*** وعن تسعه لا عاشر لهم ؟؟
*** وعن عشره كامله؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي القزويني 
على التفاعل

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم

عندي ثلاثة عشر
لكم عشرة
والباقي للتحلية

أما سؤالكم عن واحد لا ثاني له , هو فهو الله الواحد القهار . 
وأما عن اثنين لا ثالث لهما , فهما الليل والنهار , لقوله تعالى: ((وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين)) .. 
اما عن ثلاثة لا رابع لهم , فهي العرش والكرسي والقلم .
عن أربعة لا خامس لهم , فهي الكتب المنزلة التوراة والانجيل والزبور والفرقان. 
اما عن خمسة لا سادس لهم فهي الصلوات الخمس المفروضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة 
واما عن ستة لا سابع لهم , فهي الست التي ذكرها تعالى ولقد خلقنا السموات والأرض في ستة أيام.
وأما عن سبعة لا ثامن لهم فهي السموات السبع لقوله تعالى: (سبع سموات طباقاً ) . 
أما عن ثمانية لا تاسع لهم فهم , حملة العرش لقوله تعالى: ((ويحمل عرش ربك فوقهم يومئذ ثمانية )).
وأما عن تسعة لا عاشر لهم فهم التسعة رهط المفسدون الذين ذكرهم الله تعالى بقوله: ((وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون )) .
وأما سؤالكم عن عشرة كاملة فهي العشرة ايام التي يصومها المتمتع عند فقد الهدي لقوله تعالى: (فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة)) .
أما سؤالكم عن أحد عشر فهم اخوة يوسف لقوله تعالى حكاية عنه ((إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكباً)).
أما عن اثني عشر فهي عدة الشهور لقوله تعالى: (( ان عدة الشهور عند الله اثني عشر شهراً في كتاب الله)) .
وأما عن ثلاثة عشر فهي رؤيا يوسف عليه السلام لقوله تعالى: ((إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكباً والشمس والقمر رأيتهم لي ساجدين)).  
ارجو ان اكون قد اصبت 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي القزويني على التفاعل الراااااااااااائع وجوابك 

صح :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 

*************** رسول ارسل وبلغ الرساله وهو ليس 
من الجن ولا من الانس ,,,

فهل تعرفه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الهدهد الذي ارسله سيدنا سليمان  ::ع ::*

* لسباء في اليمن*

*************

سور الصين العظيم بني عام 228 ق . م طوله ؟؟؟؟؟ ميل وعلوه ؟؟؟؟ م وعرضه ؟؟ متر . 
* 

*

----------


## كبرياء

تم بناء السور من الطين والحجارة، غطي جانبه الشرقي بالطوب. يبلغ عرضه 4.6 متر إلى 9.1 مترا في قاعدته (بمعدل 6 أمتار)، يصبح ضيقا في أعلاه (3.7 م). يتراوح طوله بين 3 و8 أمتار. وضعت ابراج للحراسة يبلغ طولها الإجمالي 12 مترا كل 200 متر تقريبا. تعتبر الجهة الشرقية من السور والتي تمتد على بضعة مئات من الكيلومترات أحسن الأجزاء المحفوظة، بينكما لم تتبقى من الأجزاء الأخرى غير آثار بسيطة.
صح ؟؟

****ما هو العدد الذي اذا ضربته بنفسه كان الحاصل أقل من ضعف ال (25) بواحد؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

ما هو العدد الذي اذا ضربته بنفسه كان الحاصل أقل من ضعف ال (25) بواحد؟؟

العدد هو 7

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي خيتو توته بحرانيه 

ووالجواااااااااااب صح  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 


**** ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله ثم استعظمه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المومياءة

كيد المرأة  :wink: 
"ان كيدهن عظيم"

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي خيتو المومياء
والجواااب صح  :ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue: 

****لدينا ثلاث صناديق وكل صندوق فيه ثلاث صناديق وفي هذه الصناديق ثلاث صناديق فكم
عدد الصناديق جميعا؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## القزويني

39

صندوووووووووووووق

صح؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

ما هو الحيوان المائى الذى له 3 قلوب

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الأخطبوط
ماهي الفاكهة التي لها فائدة نفس فائدة لبن الأم ؟

----------


## كبرياء

القزويني تشكر خيي والجواااااااااااب صح

محمود سعد 
ليلى بنت فهد تسلموا حبايبي على التفاعل مع موضوعي 

اما بالنسبه للجواب  :sad2:  :sad2:  ما اعرفه ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

خيتو ليلى هل هو التمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## القزويني

:rolleyes: ان الاخطبوط الذي يتميز بتمدد الأذرع له ايضاً ثلاث قلوب 



 الفاكهة التي لها فائدة نفس فائدة لبن الأم 
الأفكادو 

السؤال
*أ ن لسان أنثى الحوت الأزرق قد يصل وزنه إلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :rolleyes: 
تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

لسان أنثى الحوت الأزرق يصل وزنه 4 أطنان
ماهي اكثر الفواكه نفعا لجسم الانسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

ما ادري بس اعتقد انه التمر ؟؟؟ صح

*اسم من ثلاثة احرف يحملك الى اي مكان ,,, اذا حذفت اوله اصبح عظيم الشان و اذا**حذفت اوسطه اصبح عدو الانسان واذا حذفت اخره اصبح غالي الاثمان واذا عكسته تقشعر منه الابدان ؟؟؟؟ فما هو ؟؟؟*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*اسم من ثلاثة احرف يحملك الى اي مكان ,,, اذا حذفت اوله اصبح عظيم الشان و اذا*
*حذفت اوسطه اصبح عدو الانسان واذا حذفت اخره اصبح غالي الاثمان واذا عكسته تقشعر منه الابدان ؟؟؟؟ فما هو ؟؟؟* 

يحملك إلى اي مكان ( درب )اذا حذفت أوله أصبح عظيم الشأن ( رب ) جل جلاله
اذا حذفت أوسطه أصبح عدو الانسان ( دب ) حيوان الدب
اذا حذفت آخره أصبح غالي الأثمان ( در ) 
اذا عكسته تقشعر منه الأبدان ( برد )

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الفاكهة الأكثر نفعا لجسم الإنسان ................ العنب
كحيلة العينين بلا سواد …… إذا مرت على الملوك رفعوا لها الأيادي......؟

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي توته على المرور والجوااااااااااااااااب صح  :kaseh:  :walla:  
اما بالنسبه لسؤالك ليول الجوااااااااااااااب هو الذبابه ؟؟؟
صح؟؟ 
أنا ابن الماء فإن تركوني في الماء مت فمن أنا ؟؟؟

----------


## القزويني

الملح
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

حظا اوفر خيي القزويني جواااااااااااااابك خطا  :wink:

----------


## القزويني

الثللللج 
اتحدى من يقول خطا :wink:  

 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي القزويني والجواااااااااااب صح صح صح :noworry: 

**** مرت امي على صديقه لها تتحدث مع شاب 
فسألتها من هذا فاجابت ,,,
امي جابت امه واخو زوجي يكون عمه فمن يكووون ؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

**** مرت امي على صديقه لها تتحدث مع شاب 
فسألتها من هذا فاجابت ,,,
امي جابت امه واخو زوجي يكون عمه فمن يكووون ؟؟

ولد اختي

----------


## كبرياء

الجواااااااااااب خطا خيتو توته 
حاااااااااول مرة اخرى  :wink:

----------


## القزويني

ابنهااااااااااااااااااااااا

 :bigsmile: 
صح
تحياتي

----------


## العجمية

والدهاااااا

----------


## كبرياء

هلا خيي القزويني جوااااااابك صح  :clap:  :icon30: 

العجميه تسلمي خيتو على التفاعل جوابك خطأ  :blink: 

تاجر من التجار اذا اقتلعنا عينه طار ؟؟ فمن هو؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

؟؟؟؟ ما عرفتووووووه يعني 
سهل هو؟؟؟

----------


## باسمي

والله تعبت تعبت مانا داخل هالصفحة هذي خلاااااااااص
عورني راسي من هالاسالة

----------


## كبرياء

اوف اوف خيي باسمي مو  لها الدرجه الاسئله مو وايد صعبه 

على العموم تشكر خيي على المرور 

شغل مخك ؟؟؟؟  :wink:

----------


## القزويني

العطار
عطار


صح
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي القزويني على المرور الرائع والجوااااااب                ميه بالميه  :signthankspin: 



*** اشتريه بمالي ولا ادخله داري فما هو ؟؟؟؟

----------


## القزويني

حبية قلبي
السيا :in_love: ااااااااااااا :in_love: اارة

صح

 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

صح انها حبيبة قلبك السياره تسلم خيي القزويني  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  
**** مر جماعة على امراه تكلم رجلا فسألوها من يكون هذا ....فاجابتهم ... مالكم ومالي اخو زوجته يكون خالي ....فمن هو ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> **** مر جماعة على امراه تكلم رجلا فسألوها من يكون هذا ....فاجابتهم ... مالكم ومالي اخو زوجته يكون خالي ....فمن هو ؟؟؟؟



الجواب أبوها 
*كريات الدم الحمراء لونها أحمر طبعاً ، فما هو لون كريات الدم البيضاء ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 
* ليس لها لون فهى كالماء .*
*امرأه عـقيم أي لا تـنجب أطفال . فهل تـنجب ابنتها اطفال أم تكون مثل أمهـا*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لايوجد لها بنت فهي عقيم 
من هو مبتكر خيوط الجراحة ؟

----------


## نور الهدى

من هو مبتكر خيوط الجراحة ؟

ابو بكر الرازي 


من هو اول من استخدم الرصاص الابيض في المراهم ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموا حبايبي على المرور والتفاعل الرائع 
والجواب خيتو ام محمد هو ابو بكر الرازي 

****ما هو الشيء الذي له مجال مغناطيسي وبه تسري الكهرباء ولكن لا يوجد به اسلاك؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

ويت التفاعل يا النواصر 
صعب السؤال؟ :wink:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

البوصلة
ماهو الشيء لحمه من الخارج وشعره من الداخل

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموا خيتو ليلى على المرور والجواااااااااااااااب صح  :ongue:  :ongue: 

وجواب سؤالك هو الانف  :wink:  :wink: 

**** كم مره ينطبق عقربا الساعه على بعضهما في اليوم الواحد؟؟؟؟

----------


## light moon

الجواب : اربعة وعشرين مرة
هل الجواب صحيح

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي light moon  :bigsmile: 
على التفاعل ولكن جوااااااااااااااابك مو صح  :toung: 
حاااااااول مره اخرى  :wink:

----------


## القزويني

ثلاثة وعشرون مرة
صح

----------


## كبرياء

خيي القزويني  جوااااابك خطا حااااااااااااااااول مرة اخرى
 :thumbdown:  :thumbdown:

----------


## القزويني

22
مرة

خيي القزويني جوااااابك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

 :bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

22
مرة

خيي القزويني جوااااابك    صح   

 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

****ما هو الرقم الذي إذا ضرب في الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل ضربهما يساوي ناتج جمعهما +11* ؟؟؟ 
وروني الشطاره  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## القزويني

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
7×8 = 56    

 5+6 = 11
صح

خيي القزويني جوااااابك 000000000 

 :bigsmile:

----------


## القزويني

قبر سليمان شمال القدس
زود حرف واحد يصير جنوبي القدس

كيييييييييييييف

 :wacko:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قبر سليمان شماله القدس
نضع حرف الهــــــــــــاء
فيصبح موقعه بالنسبه للقدس جنوبه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

انشد ك عن رجل ٍ اخذ من البيض ثنتين ...... يرقد بينهن وكل ٍ يشوفه

لا اخذهن بدعه ولا اخذهن على الدين .... والكاف لتوضيح اول حروفه

واظن دلـــعوه وضحـه لكــم زين ..... والذكي منكم ماضني يطوفــه

----------


## القزويني

احسنت اختي ليلى بنت فهد صحييييييييييح  :bigsmile: 

اين الاخت كبرياء هناك اجابة لم نتاكد من حصتحا :wink:

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموا ليلى على المرور الرائع
القزويني ممممم  جواااااااااااااااااابك


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 صحيييييييييييييييييييييييييح  :kaseh:  :walla: 
**** بيني وبينك لا تشوف عيني ولا عينك ؟؟؟؟ فمن اكون؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

بيني وبينك لا تشوف عيني ولا عينك ؟؟؟؟ فمن اكون؟؟

الهوااء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ماحد جاوب على لغزي ليييييييييييييش هالقد صعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

انشد ك عن رجل ٍ اخذ من البيض ثنتين ...... يرقد بينهن وكل ٍ يشوفه

لا اخذهن بدعه ولا اخذهن على الدين .... والكاف لتوضيح اول حروفه

واظن دلـــعوه وضحـه لكــم زين ..... والذكي منكم ماضني يطوفــه

ورقة الكربون

----------


## القزويني

ورقة الكربون

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموا حبايبي على المرور الرائع 

وتسلمي خيتو ليلى واني بعد اعتقد ان الجوااب هو ورقة الكربون >>>> خخ جايه متاخره  :wink: 


*****احمر احمراني اريوله خيزراني يذكر الله و لا يصوم رمضان ???من هو ???*

----------


## القزويني

احمر احمراني اريوله خيزراني يذكر الله و لا يصوم رمضان 
الديك
 :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموا خيي القزويني والجوااب صح  :wink: 


****ما هو الباب الذي لا يمكن فتحه ؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الباب المفتوح
ماهو القفص الذي لايتسع لرأس عصفور ؟

----------


## كبرياء

مشكوره خيتو اللؤلؤ والجواااب هو القفص الصدري

****ما هو الشيء الذي إذا جمعته ( حصى ) وإذا تركته ( مشى ) وإذا طبخته ( عشاء)؟؟؟!!

----------


## شجن الذكريات

البيض

ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟

----------


## حيــدر

الكفن

----------


## كبرياء

تسلمي خيتو شجن الذكريات على المرور وجوااابك صح 
ويعطيك الف عافيه على المشاركه الحلووه 

وتسلم خيي حيدر على المرور الطيب 

**** *من هو الذي ينام بحذائه ؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الحصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان
أنا أختك ليلى بنت فهد باااااااركي لي غيرت أسمي هههههههههه
سؤالي هو الأيهمان هما السيل و .....................
أكمل الفراغ

----------


## كبرياء

هلا خيتو ليلى غيرتي الاسم هاا  :wink:   :wink: 

جواااابك صح خيتو 
اما سؤالك  :sad2:   :sad2:   :sad2:  ماني متاكده يمكن السيل والبعير

----------


## كبرياء

****
ثلاتة عـبروا  جسـرا ، الأول رأى الجسـر ومشى علية ، والثاني رأى الجسـر ولم يمشي علية ، والثالث لم يرى الجسـر ولم يمشي عليه .  كيف حصـل ذلك ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

وييين التفاعل يا النواااصر 

صعب السؤاال  :wink:  

والا اييش ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

سؤال  سهل  جدا 

الجواب  

امرأة   تحمل ولدها   وهي حامل 

هي  رأت   ومشت على الجسر وعبرت        ((  1  ))

ابنها المحمول   رأى  الجسر  ولم يمشي  لانه محمول ((2))

ابنها الذي في بطنها   عبر  انما لم  يرى ولم  يمشي  ((3))

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي محمود سعد على التفاعل الحلووو 
الجوااب صح  :icon30: 

****
ماهو القبر الذي سار بصاحبة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## light moon

الحوت

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي Light moon
وجوابك صحيح 

**** ماهو الطائر الذي يولد ولا يبيض ؟؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

**** ماهو الطائر الذي يولد ولا يبيض ؟؟؟

الخفاااش

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا 
أختي كبرياؤووو إجابة السؤال خطأ الأيهمان هما السيل والشمس
وأرجو من الأخوان والأخوات الأعزاء الي تجاوب تحط سؤالها وشكرا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

صح / خطأ : الكلية اليمنى أعلى من الكلية اليسرى ؟

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*الكلية اليسرى أعلى من الكلية اليمنى* لوجود الكبد في الجهة *اليمنى*
*ف *خطأ**

----------


## شجن الذكريات

أي جهة من القلب أكبر 
اليمنى أو اليسرى 
و لماذا؟.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الجهة اليسرى من القلب اكبر لأن القلب موجود في الوسط مع ميلان الى جهة اليسار
( علشان كذا المفروض ان احنا ننام على الجهة اليمنى علشان يقوم القلب بدوره ............. على ما اعتقد هذا تحليلي طبعا )
كم لتر من الدم يحتاج الدماغ البشري يوميا ليستطيع القيام بعمله ؟

----------


## كبرياء

*إن**الدماغ البشري يحتاج**إلى 100لتر من**الدم**يومياً ليستطيع القيام بعمله** صح******أيهما يتحمل العطش أكثرالجمل أم الزرافة ؟*؟؟*

----------


## القزويني

الزرافة

----------


## شجن الذكريات

وين السؤال؟
ما أسم البناء الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤيته من الفضاء ؟

----------


## كبرياء

ما أسم البناء الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤيته من الفضاء ؟ 
سور الصين العظيم

----------


## كبرياء

****
ماهو الشيء الذي كلما كثر لدينا غلا وكلما قل رخص  ؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> ****
> 
> 
> ماهو الشيء الذي كلما كثر لدينا غلا وكلما قل رخص ؟






العقل

----------


## كبرياء

**** عمتك اخت ابوك خال ابنها يبقى مين ؟

----------


## القزويني

ابي
يكون خال ابنها
 :bigsmile:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أين سؤالك أخـــــــــــانا

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
اختي
 الؤلؤ المكنون
كي لا تصبح الاسئلة متداخلة
 انا ننتظر التصحيح من الاخت
 كبرياء

تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

جوابك صحيح أخي القزويني 
ما هو الشيء الذي إذا امتلأ لا يزيد وزنه ، وإذا فرغ لا ينقص وزنه ؟

----------


## القزويني

الساعة
 :bigsmile: 
صح
بحط سؤال 



 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## شجن الذكريات

انشاء الله يكون 
صح


حابي حط سؤالي
 :embarrest:

----------


## القزويني

هلا اختي
شجن الذكريات
خلاص حطي سؤال على مسؤليتي
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## صدفة البحر

نستنى شجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن وإلا نحط سؤال من عندنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

مرااااااحب

مشكورين حبايبي على التفاااعل الحلوو  :wink: 

واي احد يبي يحط سؤاال من عيوووني  :toung: 

والي ما يبي يحط سؤال ويكتفي بالاجاابه على اللغز بعد من عيووني :amuse:  

****
*انشدك عن رجلا كبيرا مقـــامـــــه*
*                                        يامر وينهى دون رجلين ويدين*
*احيان الناس تبغى منه السلا مــــه*
*                                       تمشي في دربه في جميع الميادين*


*ودمتم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشارة المرور..

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووو خيتو عفاف على المرور 

لكن  جواابك خطأ 

حاااول مررره اخرى  :wink:

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> *انشدك عن رجلا كبيرا مقـــامـــــه*
> *يامر وينهى دون رجلين ويدين*
> *احيان الناس تبغى منه السلا مــــه*
> *تمشي في دربه في جميع الميادين*
> 
> 
> 
> *ودمتم*





التقويم

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووووو خيتو توته على الاجااابه 

صحيحه

----------


## كبرياء

****
*انشد ك عن رجال من دون رجليـــن*
*                                           وله عنـــــد الناس قـــد ر وشـــــــيمه*
*اسرع من الها تف ومن ارماشة العين*
*                                         ولا هو ظالم ولا يحب  الظلـــــيمه*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*

انشد ك عن رجال من دون رجليـــن
وله عنـــــد الناس قـــد ر وشـــــــيمه
اسرع من الها تف ومن ارماشة العين
ولا هو ظالم ولا يحب الظلـــــيمه

ملك الموت


*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

انشدك عن رجل كريه وله ثلاث سنون 
لا طــاحة اسنونه جن لو مايدخله جني
وكل ٍ يكرهه ولكن وقت اللزمه له مضمون 
ورد ذكره بآيات في كتاب الله يتلني

----------


## حيــدر

> انشدك عن رجل كريه وله ثلاث سنون 
> 
> لا طــاحة اسنونه جن لو مايدخله جني
> وكل ٍ يكرهه ولكن وقت اللزمه له مضمون 
> 
> ورد ذكره بآيات في كتاب الله يتلني



 
الجواب هو شجن ولكن بلا ثلاثة نقاط على حرف الشين  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

تحياتي

----------


## حيــدر

*اسمعوا ياللي تحلون الالغاز**لغز ٍعلى شان النشــــامه نعده* 
*ياويش بنت دوم ماتشرب القاز**واللي طلع منها لهلها ترده* 
*في وسط ورع دوم هماز لماز**ورع يكـــــد البنت وهي تكده* 
*على فكرة أنا قريتها ما فهمتها وقريت جوابها وما فهمتو ليش جوابها .. بس انا شفتكم عم تستعملوا اسئلة فيها شعر خليجي قلنا منعمل مثلكم *  
* يلي بقلي الجواب يشرحلي ليش ويفهمني اياها حبة حبة*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووو خيي حيدر على اللغز الخليجي  :wink: 

والجوااب هو شريحة الجواال

والتحليل هو 

اسمعوا ياللي تحلون الالغاز**لغز ٍعلى شان النشــــامه نعده

مقدمه مفهومه مو  :toung: 

ياويش بنت دوم ماتشرب القاز**واللي طلع منها لهلها ترده

يعني انها (الشريحه ) بنت ما تشرب الغاز يعني اذا صاارت في الجهااز نستخدم شااحن كهرباء عشان نعبيها مو غااز 


هههههههههه والباقي ما عرفت تحليله لانه باللهجه البدويه اسمح لي اخي  :huh: 

ودمتم

----------


## كبرياء

*انشدك الي يفهمون الامعاني*
*                                الي لهم في حل الاغاز عاده*
*عن اخوة لهم مقام وشاني*
*                                ولهم في كل العروبه سياده*
*ان غاب واحد يشغله مكاني*
*                              وان زدتهم مايقبلون الزياده*

*ودمتم*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> *انشدك الي يفهمون الامعاني*
> 
> *الي لهم في حل الاغاز عاده*
> *عن اخوة لهم مقام وشاني*
> *ولهم في كل العروبه سياده*
> *ان غاب واحد يشغله مكاني*
> *وان زدتهم مايقبلون الزياده*
> 
> 
> *ودمتم*





حروف الهجاء

----------


## القزويني

مرتين
صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الظاهر انكم لا تريدوني بينكم* 

*خلينا على الخفيف ياشباب وصبايا* 

*شهر نبطي وخليجي واحنا العربي* 

*مش مخلصين معواا* 

************************
*كلمة تتكون من 8 حروف ولكنها تجمع كل الحروف !*

----------


## القزويني

المقصود عقارب الساعة

صح

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*انشدك عن عوداً مايجيه النوما** لناس ترقد والعود سهرانى
  العود ضيفانه على دايم الدوم**  وماقيل يوماً ضيف العود رجالى*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> *انشدك عن عوداً مايجيه النوما*
> 
> 
> *لناس ترقد والعود سهرانى*
> 
> *العود ضيفانه على دايم الدوم*
> 
> *وماقيل يوماً ضيف العود رجالى*






المطار وبرج المراقبة

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*بنشدك عن ضيف بدار المعــازيب*
* الضيف يكرهم وهم يكرهونه
وليل قلط يقلـط على غير ترحــيب*
* ضيف من الزلات مايامنونه
يحتاج له في بعض الاوقات تأديب*
* وليا بغى المرواح مايتركونه*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> *بنشدك عن ضيف بدار المعــازيب*
> 
> *الضيف يكرهم وهم يكرهونه*
> *وليل قلط يقلـط على غير ترحــيب*
> *ضيف من الزلات مايامنونه*
> *يحتاج له في بعض الاوقات تأديب*
> 
> *وليا بغى المرواح مايتركونه*






السجين

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*ويش رجلا يندبونه في المواقف الخطيره**  والمعارك خاضها والبطن مليان اطعونه

جاء منها بالغنيمه ياعسى في الامر خيره* * هو جزاء من خاض بالميدان قاموا ينطلونه*

----------


## كبرياء

*القصدير* 

******
*ماهو الطائر الذي يُنهى عن قتله في الحل والحرم؟؟؟*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

الهدهد


*ما هي الشجرة التي ليس لها ظل وليس لها ثمار* ؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> *ما هي الشجرة التي ليس لها ظل وليس لها ثمار* ؟






شجرة العائلة

----------


## حيــدر

يا جماعة أخر عشرين سؤال كلهم من موقع واحد ههههههه

يعني حدا يغير شوي  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

س / من هو اشقى الأولين ؟


  :sila:  :sila:  :help:  :sila:  :sila:

----------


## كبرياء

هل هو عاقر ناقه صالح ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي ما زال قائم* 
*وين هربتوا كلكم من السؤال* 
*كلمة تتكون من 8 حروف ولكنها تجمع كل الحروف*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووو خيي محمود سعد 

والجوااب الابجديه صح؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

تعااااااااااااااااالو يمكن عرفت منهو اشقى الاشقيا 

هو عبد الرحمن بن ملجم لعنه الله مو؟؟ 
بانتظاار ردك خيتو عفاف

ودمتم

----------


## القزويني

هو عبد الرحمن بن ملجم لعنه الله مو؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشكركم على المرور ومتباركين بالمواليد 

اشقى الاولين : عاقر ناقة صالح 

اشقى الآخرين : ابن ملجم لعنة الله عليه.


يلا نبغى سؤال حلو من عند الحلوين :bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

****
ومستدير تروق الاعين بهجته        كأنه فك نجم الدجى فـــيه

حروفه اربع قد ركبــــــــت فاذا         ما قلت اول حرف تم باقيه

ودمتم

----------


## كبرياء

هلااا 

خييير 

وش صاااير 

يو هسترت شوياات  :wink: 

وش فيكم ؟؟

صعب السؤاااااااااال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :huh:

----------


## القزويني

لمبه

صح

----------


## كبرياء

هههههههههههههههههههههه لا مو صح  :wink: 

حااااول مره اخرررى   :toung:

----------


## القزويني

صعبة وايد
 :embarrest:

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> ****
> 
> ومستدير تروق الاعين بهجته كأنه فك نجم الدجى فـــيه
> 
> حروفه اربع قد ركبــــــــت فاذا ما قلت اول حرف تم باقيه
> 
> 
> ودمتم






الخاتم

----------


## القزويني

يا اللااااااااااااااه
يا جماعة الخير 
مش كنت اختي دخلت قبل ما انحرج
 :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووووووووووووووووو خيتو توته وجواااابك صح

----------


## كبرياء

****
انا بدايه النهايه                ونهاية الزمان والمكان     
انا بدايه النبات             ونهايه الانسان والحيوان

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> ****
> 
> انا بدايه النهايه ونهاية الزمان والمكان 
> 
> انا بدايه النبات ونهايه الانسان والحيوان






حرف النون

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووووووووو خيتو توته وجوااابك صح 

 :ongue:  :ongue: 

****
يا فاهم يا فهيم ما هي السورة اللي ما بها ميم ؟؟؟

----------


## القزويني

سورة الكوثر
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟ :bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووو خيي القزويني 

 :signthankspin:  جوااااااااااااااااابك صح

****
شخص في الأرض ورأسه بين النجوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الضابط ..

س/  شي يكون نظيف كلما كان اسود شنو هالشي؟

----------


## القزويني

صورة
x-ray

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لا حاول القزويني مرة ثانية

----------


## القزويني

الحذاء الاسود
او اي شيىء لونه اسود

----------


## كبرياء

هل هي السبوره؟؟؟  :huh:

----------


## شجن الذكريات

أظن أنها كل شيء لونه أسود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لالالا..
تبسيط شي يخص النساء ..

----------


## شجن الذكريات

الكحلي
هههههه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لالا حاولي ..

----------


## شجن الذكريات

والله أحترت
 ساعديني شوي
بليز

----------


## كبرياء

ايوووووووااااااااااااااااااا كني عرفت الجوااااب بعد تفكير طويل 

هل هي العبايه  :wink:   صح مو؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن......................!!!!!!..................  .........الأسود

----------


## شجن الذكريات

و الله أنا مع أختي
*كبرياء*
ممكن تكون العباءة السوداء

----------


## كبرياء

****
*عشرة و عشرتين، ومثلهم مرتين، وخمسة و ثلاثة و اثنين، كم يساووا؟*

 :wink:

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> ****
> 
> *عشرة و عشرتين، ومثلهم مرتين، وخمسة و ثلاثة و اثنين، كم يساووا؟*



100

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كبرياء اجابتش صح ..مبروووك هي العباية ..*

----------


## كبرياء

****
*ما هو أكبر رقم ورد في القرآن الكريم ؟*

*ودمتم*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

ما هو أكبر رقم ذكر فى القرآن الكريم؟
جواب:  هو الرقم 100 ألف حيث جاء فى الآية 147 من سورة الصافات قوله تعالى : "و أرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون" والمقصود سيدنا يونس عليه السلام



كم سورة بدأت بكلمة "تبارك" ؟وما هى؟

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووو خيتو شجن 

جوااابك صح  :bigsmile: 


سورتان هما: سورة الفرقان"تبارك الذى نزّل الفرقان على عبده..."، وسورة الملك "تبارك الذى بيده الملك...".

----------


## كبرياء

****

*أبو ماري عنده خمس بنات

1. تشاتشا

2. تشيتش

3. تشيتشي

4. تشيتشا

5. ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

هل البنت الخامسة اسمها تشوتشو أم تشوتش؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماري* 
*بنت ابو ماري* 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم سنة   تاه  اليهود  في  صحراء سيناء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اربعين عاما ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني راح األ سؤال :


ما هي اسماء اصحاب الكهف؟؟؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

> اني راح األ سؤال :
> 
> 
> ما هي اسماء اصحاب الكهف؟؟؟



 تمليخا, و مكـسلمينا, و محمسلمينا 
مرطليوس, و كشطوس, و سادنيوس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين توتة البحرانية 
ما راح اقول اجابتش صح أو خطأ 
لكن الي عندي غير وأخذتهم من كتاب تأليف حسين العلوي
هم : أساطونس ، مسلمنيا ، محسطلنيا ، مرطونس ، يمليخا .
والله أعلم 

الي عنده اجابة صحيحة يساعدنا

----------


## كبرياء

اني معك خيتو عفاف 

والله اعلم

ودمتم

----------


## كبرياء

****
*سلطان حكم جميع بلاد العالم من غير جيوش او مساعدين اذا غضب ضرب الراس؟؟ من هو؟*

 :toung:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الــنـــوم...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

-احمر احمراني اريوله خيزراني يذكر الله و لا يصوم رمضان ???

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن النار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لا مو النار اختي عفاف ..حاولي مرة ثانيه ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 


*الديك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابتك صح اخ محمود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

-ما هي الفاكهة التي إذا قلبت أحرفها لا يتغير إسمها؟

----------


## كبرياء

انها التوت 

****
*ما الشيء الذي تستطيع أن تمسكه ولا تستطيع أن تلمسه* ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الاعصاب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت كبرياء يلا شوفي الأجابة صحيحة ولا لا
لمن هذا الكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
( تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_السيد محمد مرتضى الحسيني الزبيدي،_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي صلاة نزلت آية تغيير القبلة و في أي مسجد؟*

----------


## كبرياء

* نزلت في مسجد بني سلمة بالمدينة والمعروف بمسجد ذي القبلتين .* 

*اما عن الايه ما أدري نورينا خيتو عيون* 

*ودمتم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا أختي كبرياء*
*المطلوب من السؤال بداية في أي صلاة وليست الاية ؟*
*وكانت صلاة الظهر*
*والاية هي فقد لزيادة المعلومات هي الاية المعروف*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*(وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِّتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَاء عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلاَّ لِنَعْلَمَ مَن يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّن يَنقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَإِن كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً إِلاَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللّهُ وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ * قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاء فَلَنُوَلِّيَنَّكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّواْ وُجُوِهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أسمحي لي أن أضع السؤال بما أن الفرصة موجودة* 
*كم كان عدد رؤوس الشهداء التي قسمت على القبائل وأخذت من كربلاء إلى الكوفة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كانوا 78 راسا..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 7

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كم بلغت جراحات الامام الحسين عليه السلام بعد استشهاده ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء*
*78 رأس* 
*مقسمة على النحو التالي:*

*قيس بن الأشعث رئيس بني كندة: 13 رأساً.*

*شمر، رئيس هوازن: 12رأسا.*

*قبيلة بني تميم: 17رأسا.*

*قبيلة بني أسد: 17 رأسا.*

*قبيلة مِذْحج: 6 رؤوس.*

*أشخاص من قبائل متفرقة: 13 رأسا.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالج هو*

*كم بلغت جراحات الامام الحسين عليه السلام بعد استشهاده ؟* 
*33طعنة رمح و34ضربة سيف وجراح أخرى من أثر النبال.
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في أي حرب اقيمت صلاة لأول مرة؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في واقعة ذات الرقاع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بقيت وفري وانحرفت عن العلى*
* ولقيت اضيافي بوجـه عبوس* 
*ان لم اشـن على ابن هند غارة* 
*لم تخل يوماً من ذهـاب نفوس* 
*خيلا كأمثال السعـالى شـزبا* 
*تعدو ببيض في الكريهة شوس* 
*حمي الحديـد عليهـم فكأنـه*
* ومضان برق أو شعاع شموس*





*من القائل ؟ ( وللتسهيل هو من أقرب صحابة الأمام علي عليه السلام )*

----------


## كبرياء

*هل هو* 

*الصحابي جابر بن عبدالله الانصاري ..؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة*
*وللتسهيل قال عنه الإمام علي عليه السلام عندما استشهد بالعسل المسموم من قبل معاوية*
*قد كان لي كما كنت لرسول لله ( من حزنه الشديد عليه )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن المقداد بن الاسود ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة*

*والاجابة الصحيحة*
*هو مالك الأشتر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_عاصمتها برلين وهي دولة تقع في وسط_ _أوروبا__ و تشترك في حدودها مع كل من_ _الدنمارك__،   _ _بولندة_ _،_ _تشيكيا_ _،_ _النمسا_ _،_ _سويسرا_ _،_ _فرنسا__،   _ _اللكسمبورغ__    ،_ _بلجيكا__،    _ _هولندا__. في الشمال يشكل كل من بحر الشمال و البحر الشرقي الحدود الطبيعية للبلاد._


_المطلوب أسم هذه الدولة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

المانـيــا..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*( الحبارى ) إسم طائر يشبه الدجاج فى الحجم والشكل .. وقد أُطلق إسمه على نادِ فى مدينة الأحمدى بدولة الكويت ، ويُضرب بهذا الطير المثل بالغباء ( أبله من الحبارى ) ... فلماذا ؟*

----------


## كبرياء

*ويقول أحد الباحثين إن المثل العربي الشائع “أبله من الحبارى” يعود إلى هذه الطيور لأنها إذا غيرت عشها نسيته وحضنت بيض غيرها*

----------


## كبرياء

* كيف يتنفس الضفدع تحت الماء ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن بالجلد ..

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووووو خيتو شذى الزهراء على المرور وجواابك صح*

*متى ستعرف كم أهوك يا رجلا -----ابيع من أجله الدنيا وما فيها
من قائل هذا البيت؟.؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نزار قباني

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووو خيتووو شذى وجوابك صح*

*إذارأيت انياب الليث بارزة
فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم
*

*من القائل؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبو الطيب المتنبي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح ام خطأ :
أن إحدى الطوائف الهندية تُقدس الجرذان أي الفئران*

----------


## ابو طارق

المتنبي 


*السؤال*

*أنا بداية النهاية ونهاية الزمان والمكان أنا بداية النبات ونهاية الإنسان و الحيوان*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حرف النون 
السؤال :
كيف نعرف عمر الشجرة ؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الخطوط الي تظهر عليها

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خيتو عفاف قربتي 
حاولي .........

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من اللحاء اللي يظهر عليها اثناء قطعها ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح ام خطأ :
أن إحدى الطوائف الهندية تُقدس الجرذان أي الفئران*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## محمد110

إذا كان كل اخت عندها أخ
يعني الناتج                                 16

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي أول شجرة هزتها الريح ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن انها شجرة الساج التي منها كانت سفينة نوح عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى يعطيك العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي الذاريات ذرواً ( تفسير للإمام علي عليه السلام ) ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال الأمام علي الذاريات
ذرواً فهي الرياح الأربع : الجنوب ، والشمال ، و الّصبا ، والدَّبور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء يعطيك العافية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي النفس التي ماتت وأحيت غيرها ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النفس التي ماتت وأحيتت غيرها فهي بقرة بنى اسرائيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى يعطيك العافية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_معدن كان سبباً في الإطاحة بالرئيس التشيلي سلفادور اليندي_
_فما أسم هذا المعدن ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

معدن النحاس ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى يعطيك العافية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_بماذا تسمى العواميد الفرعونية ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسمى مسلة ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*احد ولاة الدولة العثمانية على الشام الذي اشتهر بقسوته واضطهادة للعرب فيها من اعدامات وشنق لزعمائها من هو ؟*

----------


## غروب 2006

جمال باشا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيج الف صحة وعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو البحر الذي يعرف ب البحر المتوسط الأمريكي ؟*

----------


## كبرياء

*البحر الكاريبي
*

*من قتل مسيلمه الكذاب ؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 

* وحشي  بن  حرب*

*السؤال* 

*ومن قتل ايضا* 

*وحشي بن حرب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ليس مقتولا المقولة التي اعرفها انه مات في الخمر ..

----------


## مهتاب

لقد مات الوحشي من الخمر

----------


## كبرياء

*ماهو اعرض انهار العالم ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نهر الامازون ..

ماهي اعلى شلالات العالم ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شلالات سالتو انجل في فنزويلا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع راس عسير ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الصومال.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماأسم القناة التي تربط المحيط الهادي و الأطلسي ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن تكون قناة باناما

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بنما

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب وأختي شذى يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في أي دولة توجد مدينة ابادان ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

توجد في إيران

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة خاطئة اختي غروب*
*مدينة عبادان في في ايران*
*ولكن ابادان اين توجد ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

مدينة نيجيرية

----------


## غروب 2006

عزيزتي عيون لاتنام 
بحثت عن هاذه المدينة ولم اجدها الافي إيران وفي الجنوب بالتحديد
         اذا كانت في مكان آخر يالله قولي دوختيني تراك 
                       تحياتي غروووب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك الف عافية*
*أبادان في نيجيريا*
*وسلامتك من الدوخة أختي غروب تعبتك معاي* 
*وترا ميناء عبادان في إيران غير ابادان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي وحدة القياس التي تعادل ثلاث اقدام و ست و عشرون انشا ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

اليارد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب الله يقويك يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من القائل : تأنى ولا تعجل بلومك صاحبا لعل له عذرا و أنت تلوم ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دعبل الخزاعي ,,,

من القائل : وما حب الديار شغفن قلبي ولكن حب من سكن الديار ؟

----------


## مهتاب

قيس بن الملوح (مجنون ليلى)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة  اخ مهتاب ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

البصل الحلو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي أكبر مدن نيجيريا ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لاغوس ,,

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويج*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماذا تعني كلمة ( غزة ) وهي مدينة في فلسطين ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هي كلمة ارامية معناها الخصيب والثمار ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صلاة تسن لطلب الخير عند التردد بين أمرين ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الاجابة الموجود عندي هي
*غزة كلمة فينيقية تعني القوة لكونها كانت تعرف بقوة جيشها وهي من اقدم المدن (غزة هاشم جد الرسول)*

*ربما تكون المسألة مسألة تضارب معلومات*
*وبحثت ووجدت إجابة مشابهة لأجابتي*
غزة كلمة كنعانية عربية وقد قيل في معناها أقوال منها أن غزة تعني خص، فيقول ياقوت الحموي في كتابه معجم البلدان: اغتز فلان بفلان أي اختصه من بين أصحابه، وقد قيل أيضاً أن غزة تعني القوة أو المنعة، وقيل غزة بمعنى قوي أو كنوز ومخازن، وسماها الكنعانيون باسم هزاني،سماها العرب (غزة هاشم) نسبة الى هاشم بن عبد مناف جد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم، الذي توفي بها وهو عائد من الشام، وما زال قبره في الجامع الذي سمي باسمه بحي الدرج، وسماها العبرانيون غزة، وسماها المصريون القدماء باسم غازاتو وغاداتو، وسماها الأشوريون عزاتي، وسماها الفرس هازانوت بمعنى الكنز، وأعطيت عبر العصور المختلفة أسماء عديدة منها، أيوني ومينودا وقسطنديا إلا أن غزة احتفظت باسمها العربي التي ما زالت محتفظة به حتى الآن.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صلاة تسن لطلب الخير عند التردد بين أمرين ؟
هي صلاة الأستخارة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مامعنى كلمة هملايا ؟

----------


## وفائي لعلي

كلمة هندية مهناها 

الموطن الثلج 

وايضا هي اسم لجبال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا أخي الكريم وفائي لعلي على الاجابة يعطيك العافية*
*كلمة هملايا باللغة الهندية معناها موطن الثلج*
* بالتفصيل: (هم) : بيت او موطن ، (لايا) : ثلج . = موطن الثلج .*
*كما أنها تعني*
*بيت السحاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماذا تعني كلمة  *album ؟*

----------


## وفائي لعلي

البوم صور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا أخي وفائي لعلي*
*كلمة album* 
*لها أصل ومعنى مثل كلمة هملايا السابقة*
*فمامعنى album*

----------


## وفائي لعلي

لاادري 

نجح دماغي مرة قابل كل مرة ينجح هههههه

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن تكون مكان لتجميع الذكريات

----------


## بريط

معنى Album
انا خابر البوم الصور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أخواني وفائي لعلي ومهتاب وبريط
شكرا على المحاولة يعطيكم الف عافية ياااارب
والاجابة هي
*album كلمة رومانية معناها قائمة الاصدقاء لان الرومان كانو يحملون معهم دائما دفتر مدون عليه اسماء اصدقائهم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*scotch كلمة تنسب لسكان دولة لبخلهم وقد اتهموا بوضع القليل من الصمغ على الشريط اللاصق*


*فما اسم هذه الدولة ؟*
*ملاحظة لتسهيل الجواب أسم الدولة مقتبس من هذه الكلمة scotch*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  انها  

اسكتلندا

----------


## وفائي لعلي

يمكن صحيح اخ محمود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## كبرياء

*وإذا كانت النفوس كباراً تعبت في مرادها الأجسام ؟* 


*من القائــــــــــــــــــل ؟؟؟*

----------


## قلب حنون

أبو الطيب المتنبي ................... صح ولا لا

----------


## مهتاب

ابوالطيب المتنبي

----------


## مهتاب

من القائل
ريم على القاع بين البان والعلم أحل سفك دمي في الأشهر الحرم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

ريم على القاع بين البان والعلم أحل سفك دمي في الأشهر الحرم 


احمد شوقي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أحمد شوقي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أشهر منطقة في سلطنة عمان تشتهر بزراعة الرمان ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

ظفار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأجابة هي* 
*الجبل الأخضر*

----------


## ابو طارق

لم أكن موجوداً بالأمس ، وولدت اليوم ، وسوف أموت غداً ... فمن أنا؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو اليوم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الصلصال والفخار من التراب المخلوط بالماء ما هو الفرق بينهما ؟ 
*

----------


## مهتاب

الصلصال طين يابس فقط
الفخارطين يابس يدخلونه الفرن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخي مهتاب*
*الفخار اقوى من الصلصال فهو طين مشوي بالنار اما الصلصال فهو طين يابس من حرارة الشمس .
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو الفرق بين كلمتي "وعد وأوعد"؟
*

----------


## مهتاب

وعد اي وعده خيرا , أوعد اي وعده شرا.

 شيكاكو احدى المدن في الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه فما هو اصله ومعناه ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

شيكاغو احدى المدن في الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه فما هو اصله ومعناه 

الجواب 


 ان التسمية مشتقة من سكان امريكا الاصليين ومعناها ( البصل البري ) ..


 معناها القوة او العظمة

----------


## مهتاب

- الخبز هو ما يصنع من دقيق القمح فما اصل كلمة خبز او فعل خبز ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ويعني ضرب نقول خبزه اي ضربه لان الخباز يضرب الدقيق.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عبد الله ابن المقفع من اشهر الادباء العرب فلماذا لقب بابن المقفع ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لان الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي ضرب والده حتى تشنجت يديه لانه كان سارق .*

*لقب أبوه بالمقفع لأنه اتهم بالاختلاس لمال الخوارج ، فضرب على يده ففقعت أي تشنجت*

*يقال أن والده تلاعب بالأموال التي كانت في عهدته فغضب الحجاج بن يوسف والي العراق وأمر بضربة على يده حتى تقفعت ، فلقب بالمقفع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر أسمه أحمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان* 
*ويرجع لقبه نسبة إلى معرة النعمان بين حمص وحلب* 
*له رساله تسمى رسالة الغفران* 
*فمن هو ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

أبو العلاء المعري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اخي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماذا يعني اسم الحبشة ؟ 
*

----------


## مهتاب

كلمة يونانية تعني الوجه المحترق
-عاتكة هي عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فما معنى اسم عاتكة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

عاتكة هي عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فما معنى اسم عاتكة 

الجواب  هو 

عاتكة هي المرأة التي تهتم بزينتها و تحمر بشرتها من كثرة الطيب

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال  

ما معني  اسم  العباس

----------


## مهتاب

العباس: الأسد الذي تهرب منه الاسود، والعبوس: ضد البشر، والبطل يكون عباسا إذا اشتد الوغى، وتلك فضيلة محمودة، وقد سمت العرب عباسا وعابسا 
مامعنى اسم ضيغم؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأسد الواسع الشدق 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي المرأة التي كانت لاتتكلم الا بالقران الكريم ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي فضة جارية الزهراء(عليها السلام)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*-من هو اول من رمى معسكر الحسين عليه السلام  بسهم ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

وتقدم عمر بن سعد نحو عسكر الحسين ورمى بسهم وقال: 

اشهدوا لي عند الأمير أني أول من رمى..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب
- من هو اول من جمع القران الكريم ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الامام علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تقابل اثنان عند كل منهما  حمام فسأل أحدهما زميله عن عدد الحمام الذي عنده فأجابه : لو أضفت واحدة من حمامك إلى ما عندي لأصبح العدد عندنا متساويا ..
فقال الآخر : لو أرسلت إلي حمامة من عندك لأضيفها إلى ما عندي لصار عدد الحمام الذي أملكه ضعف ما تملك ........

فكم عدد الحمام عند كل منهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الاول معاه 5 حمامات والثاني 7 حمامات
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشاعر شكسبير ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهي جنسية الشاعر شكسبير 

انجليزي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

يا قومي أذني لبعض الحي عاشقة
*************
والأذن تعشق قبل العين أحيانـا


من هو  صاحب  هذه  الابيات

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب
الشاعر :
بشار بن برد

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال:
أيهما اطول برهه من الزمن أم ساعة من الزمن؟

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،,
،, 
( برهة من الزمن )
ممكن تكون ساعه او ساعتين او اقل او اكثر  
^_^

،،
،،

----------


## ابو طارق

أيهما اطول برهه من الزمن أم ساعة من الزمن


البرهة 
 هي الاطول وممكن ان  تمتد لسنة كما جاء في

**لسان  العرب** 

((لأبن منظور ))

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الأجابه الصحيح برهة من الزمن 
 فيقال أقمت عنده برهه من الزمن
أي سنه
لذا تكون اجابة الأخ محمود سعد هي الصحيحة 
لذا يكون السؤال إليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الغدد التي تقوم بتصفية الدم و تطهيره ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الغدد* الليمفاوية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماسبب تسمية غزوة حنين بهذا الأسم ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب :
سميت نسبه إلى المكان الذي وقعت فيه واد حنين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

للمعلومية فقط : أما سبب تسمية هذه الغزوة بغزوة حنين فيعود إلى أن الكثير من الغزوات و الحروب سميت بأسماء الأمكنة و البقاع التي دارت عليها المعارك و الحروب ، و منها هذه الغزوة ، و حنين وادٍ إلى جنب ذي المجاز ، كما ذكره الطبري دارت عليها رحى الحرب في هذه الغزوة .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو قائد المسلمين في غزوة ذات السلاسل ؟*

----------


## كبرياء

الإمام علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السلام)

----------


## ابو طارق

جواب : تُعتبر غزوة ذات السَّلاسِل من الغزوات البطولية الهامة و الحساسة التي قادها علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) بجدارة و بسالة و بأمر من رسول الله محمد ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) بعدما فشل عددٌ من القواد المسلمين في تحقيق النصر ، و هزيمتهم أمام الأعداء .و مما يدل على أهمية الانتصار الذي حققه علي ( عليه السَّلام ) هو أن الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ أنزل بعد هذه الواقعة سورة العاديات  التي تتحدث عن .سبب تسمية هذه الغزوة بذات السلاسل :أما سبب تسمية هذه الغزوة بذات السلاسل فيعود إلى شدِّ المسلمون الأسرى بالحبال ، فكانوا كأنهم في السلاسل .فعن الإمام الصادق ( عليه السَّلام ) أنه قال : " ... و سميت هذه الغزوة ذات السلاسل لأنه أسر منهم و قتل و سبي و شد أسراهم في الحبال مكتفين كأنهم في السلاسل ... " [2] .تفاصيل الغزوة :في السنة الثامنة للهجرة النبوية المباركة ، أُخبر رسول اللّه ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) بأن أثنا عشر ألفاً من أعداء الإسلام قد تحالفوا و تعاقدوا في ما بنيهم ، و اجتمعوا في منطقة " وادي اليابس " و هم يريدون التوجّه إلى المدينة للقضاء على الإسلام ، و هم مصمَّمون على قتله ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) أو قتل فارسه البطل علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) [3] .نعم إن أعداء الإسلام كانوا قد تعاهدوا على ذلك ، و تحالفوا على تحقيق أهدافهم حتى لو يُقتَلوا في هذا السبيل .كيف عرف المسلمون خطة العدو :تختلف الأقوال في كيفية معرفة الرسول ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) بخبر تجمع الأعداء و خطتهم ، فهناك أقوال ثلاثة :1.إن الرسول ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) تعرَّف على خطة العدو بواسطة الوحي ، يقول علي بن إبراهيم القمي في تفسيره : نزل جبرائيل على محمَّد ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) و أخبره بقصتهم ، و ما تعاقدوا عليه و تواثقوا .2.إن النبي ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) كان من عادته إرسال العيون إلى مناطق العدو لرصد تحركاتهم و كشف خططهم في وقت مُبكِّر ، و لقد استطاع رسولُ اللّه ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) بواسطة العيون التي بثها في تلك المناطق أن يعرف نوايا الأعداء بالنسبة إلى الإسلام و المسلمين قبل أن يتمكن العدو من القيام بتطبيق مخططاته و الإغارة على المدينة .3.إنّ أَعرابياً جاء إلى النبيّ ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) و أخبره باجتماع قوم من العرب بوادي الرمل [4] للتآمر عليه و على الإسلام ، ـ و أضاف ـ بأنهم يعملون على أن يبيّتوه بالمدينة [5] .كيف أفشل النبي ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) مؤامرة العدو ؟أمر النبي المصطفى محمد ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) مؤذنه بأن ينادي في المسلمين : الصلاة جامعة [6] ، فعلى مؤذن النبي ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) مكاناً مرتفعاً و نادى : الصلاة جامعة ، فسارع المسلمون إلى الاجتماع في مسجد النبي ، فصعد ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) المنبر و قال في ما قال : " ... أيُّها الناس ، إنَّ هذا عَدوَّ اللّه و عدوَّكم قد عمل على أن يبيِّتكم فمَن لهم ... ؟ " .فانتدب جماعة من المسلمين أنفسهم للدفاع عن الإسلام و مقابلة العدو ، فأمَّرَ النبيّ ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) عليهم أبا بكر ، فسار أبو بكر بتلك المجموعة إلى قبيلة " بني سليم " و كانت قبيلة بني سليم تسكن في شعب واسع ، فلمّا أراد المقاتلون المسلمون أن ينحدروا إلى الشعب عارضهم بنو سليم و قاوموهم ، فانسحب أبو بكر ، و لم يتمكن من أداء مهمته .يقول علي بن إبراهيم القمي في تفسيره : قالوا ـ أي بنو سليم لأبي بكر ـ : ما أقدمك علينا ؟قال : أمرَني رسول اللّه ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) أن أعرض عليكم الإسلام فان تدخُلوا فيما دخل فيه المسلمون لكم ما لهم ، و عليكم ما عليهم ، و إلا فالحربُ بيننا و بينكم .فهدّده زعماء تلك القبيلة ـ و هم يباهون بكثرة رجالهم و مقاتليهم ـ بقتله و قتل من معه ، فاُرعبَ لتهديدهم و عاد بجماعته إلى النبي ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) .انزعج الرسول ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) لعودة الجيش الإسلامي خائباً ، فأمر عمر بن الخطاب أن يتولى قيادة تلك المجموعة و يتوجه بها إلى العدو .فتوجَّه عمر بن الخطاب بأمر من الرسول ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) بالجيش الإسلامي إلى تلك المجموعة المتآمرة ، لكن العدوَّ كان هذه المرة أكثر تحسباً و يقظة ، ذلك لأن جيش العدو استقرَّ هذه المرة عند فم الوادي و كمن وراء الأحجار و تستر تحت الأشجار بحيث لم يتمكن المسلمون من مشاهدتهم ، فباغتوا المسلمين بالخروج مرة واحدة عندما حلّ الجيش الإسلامي بذلك الوادي .فلم تتمكن المجموعة الإسلامية من تحقيق النصر في هذه المرة أيضاً ، و أصدر القائد الأمر بالانسحاب كما فعل القائد الأول من قبل ، و عاد الجيش الإسلامي إلى المدينة مذعورا و مهزوماً و لم يحقق شيئاً .فاستاء الرسول ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) من هزيمة هذا القائد و كره منه هذا الموقف .و هنا قام عمرو بن العاص و قال : ابعثني يا رسول اللّه إليهم ، فإن الحرب خدعة ، فلعلّي أخدعُهم [7] ، فأنفذه رسول اللّه ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) مع جماعة من المسلمين لمقابلة العدو ، لكنه ما إن وصل إلى الوادي حتى خرج إليه بنو سليم فهزموه و قتلوا من أصحابه جماعة .أنزعج المسلمون و حزنوا للهزائم المتتالية ، فعمد رسولُ اللّه ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) إلى تنظيم مجموعة جديدة بقيادة بطل الإسلام الخالد عليِّ بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) و بعثهم لمقاتلة العدو .فطلب عليّ ( عليه السَّلام ) من زوجته فاطمة الزهراء ( عليها السَّلام ) أن تأتي له بالعصابة التي كان يشدّها على جبينه في اللحظات الصعبة ، فتعصَّب بها ، فحزنت فاطمة ( عليها السَّلام ) و بكت إشفاقاً عليه ، فسلَّاها النبي ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) و هدّأها و مسح الدموع عن عينيها ، و شيّع عليّاً حتى بلغ معه مسجد الأحزاب ، و عليّ راكبٌ على فرس أبلقٍ ، و قد لبس بردين يمانيّين ، و حمل رمحاً هندياً بيده ، فودَّعه الرسول ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) و قال : " أرسلته كراراً غير فرّار " .عليٌ يذهب لمقاتلة العدو :توجّه علي ( عليه السَّلام ) بالجيش الإسلامي إلى العدو ، لكنه سلك طريقاً غير معروف ، و كان يريد بذلك إخفاء خطته ، حتى إن الذين خرجوا معه تصوّروا أنه يقصد العراق .نعم استعان علي ( عليه السَّلام ) بالكتمان و السريَّة كتكتيك عسكري ، فأخفى كل شيء عن العدو ، فكان يسير بأفراده ليلاً و يكمن نهاراً ، و كان يستريح خلال النهار حتى دنا من ارض العدوّ دون أن يشعر العدو بالجيش الإسلامي .و قبل أن يصل علي ( عليه السَّلام ) إلى النقطة الاستراتيجية الحساسة أي مدخل الوادي أمر الجيش بالنزول و الاستراحة لاستعادة النشاط و استعداداً لمداهمة العدو على حين غفلة ، و لكي لا يشعر العدو بالجيش الإسلامي أمرهم بان يكمُّوا أفواه خيولهم حتى لا يسمع العدو صهيلها .و عند الفجر صلّى عليُّ ( عليه السَّلام ) بالمسلمين صلاة الصبح ، ثم صعد بهم الجبَلَ حتى وصل إلى القمة ، ثم انحدر بهم ـ بسرعة فائقة ـ إلى الوادي حيث يسكن " بنو سليم " فأحاط المسلمون بهم و هم نيام ، فلم يستيقظوا إلا و قد تمكَّن المسلمون من محاصرتهم ، فأسَّرُوا منهم فريقاً ، و فرَّ آخرون .و بهذا أرعب العدو إرعاباً شديداً فقَدَ معه توازنه و قدرته على المقاومة ففرّ من المعركة مخلِّفاً وراءه غنائم كثيرة استولى عليها المسلمون ، و هكذا اكتمل النصر و عاد الجيش الإسلامي بقيادة علي ( عليه السَّلام ) إلى المدينة ظافراً منتصراً .نزول سورة العاديات :نعم بلغت تضحية علي ( عليه السَّلام ) و ما أبداه من البسالة و الشجاعة في هذه الواقعة من الأهمية مرتبة عالية جداً بحيث نزلت في هذه الواقعة سورة كاملة هي سورة العاديات التي قال الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ فيها : { بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ وَالْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحًا * فَالْمُورِيَاتِ قَدْحًا * فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ صُبْحًا * فَأَثَرْنَ بِهِ نَقْعًا * فَوَسَطْنَ بِهِ جَمْعًا * إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ * وَإِنَّهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لَشَهِيدٌ * وَإِنَّهُ لِحُبِّ الْخَيْرِ لَشَدِيدٌ * أَفَلَا يَعْلَمُ إِذَا بُعْثِرَ مَا فِي الْقُبُورِ * وَحُصِّلَ مَا فِي الصُّدُورِ * إِنَّ رَبَّهُم بِهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّخَبِيرٌ } [8] .وَ رُوِيَ عن الإمام جعفر بن محمد الصادق ( عليه السَّلام ) أنه قال : " ... و لما نزلت السورة خرج رسول الله ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) إلى الناس فصلى بهم الغداة و قرأ فيها و العاديات ، فلما فرغ من صلاته قال أصحابه هذه سورة لم نعرفها ، فقال رسول الله : نعم ! إن عليا ظفر بأعداء الله و بشرني بذلك جبرائيل في هذه الليلة ، فقدم علي ( عليه السَّلام ) بعد أيام بالغنائم و الأسارى " [9] .عودة الجيش الظافر إلى المدينة :كان رسول الله ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) ينتظر رجوع ابن عمه من هذه الغزوة الظافرة ، و ما أن قَرُب جيش الإسلام من المدينة حتى خرج النبي ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) في جماعة من أصحابه لاستقبال علي ( عليه السَّلام ) و من معه من جند الإسلام الظافر .و ما أن وقعت عينا القائد المنتصر على رسول اللّه ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) حتى ترجّل من فرسه فوراً احتراماً و إجلالاً ، فقال له ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) و هو يربت على كتفه : " اركب فانَّ اللّه و رسوله عنك راضيان " .و اغرورقت عينا علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) بالدموع استبشاراً ، فقال رسول اللّه ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) في شأن علي قولته المعروفة : " يا عليّ لَولا أَنّي اُشفقُ أن تقولَ فيك طوائف مِن اُمتي ما قالت النصارى في المسيح لقلتُ فيك اليوم مقالاً لا تمرُّ بملأَ من الناس إلا أخذوا التراب من تحت قدميك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي كبرياء الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية*
*شكرا أخي محمود على المعلومات الإضافية يعطيك الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو عاقر ناقة صالح ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

رجل من قوم ثمود يُدعى " قيدار ـ أو قَدَّار ـ بن سالف ..

----------


## ابو طارق

جوابك  صحيح  ابنتي  


شذى الزهراء  وعلى مسؤليتي 


سؤالي 

قال جل جلاله: [قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ]
*السؤال: ما اسم الزوج المقصود في الآية الكريمة؟*

----------


## ward roza <3

في ممشاركة 2

----------


## ماجد البحراني

نزلت هذه الأية في (* أوس بن الصامت* ) زوج ( *خولة  بنت ثعلبة* )

----------


## ماجد البحراني

*سؤالي:*

*أين يقع مقام جعفر بن ابي طالب؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* مرقدة الطاهر*


* موقعة*

يقع المشهد140 كم جنوب العاصمة الاردنية عمان في مؤتة جنوب مدينة الكرك نحو 10كم وعلى بُعد كيلو متر واحد إلى الشرق من الشارع العام المؤدي إلى بلدة المزار.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مقام ضريح جعفر بن ابي طالب في مدينة المزار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه*

*هذا الشهيد:*
*هو جعفر بن أبي طالب بن عبدالمطّلب بن هاشم بن عبدمَناف.
*
*أُمّه:*
*فاطمة بنت أسد بن هاشم بن عبدمَناف.
إخوته: عليٌّ أمير المؤمنين عليه السّلام، وعقيل، وطالب.
*
*زوجته:*
*أسماء بنت عُمَيس رضوان الله عليها.
وُلِد جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بمكّة المكرّمة بعد عام الفيل بعشرين سنة، وكان من المسلمين الأوائل.. حيث كان ثالثَ ثلاثة:
• رَوَوا: أنّ النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله بُعِث يوم الإثنين، وصلّى عليّ بن أبي طالب عليه السّلام معه يوم الثلاثاء (1).
• وقال عفيف الكِنديّ ( أخو الأشعث بن قيس الكِنديّ ):
رأيت شابّاً يصلّي، ثمّ جاء غلامٌ فقام عن يمينه، ثمّ جاءت امرأةٌ فقامت خلفهما. فقلت للعبّاس بن عبدالمطّلب: هذا أمرٌ عظيم!
قال العباس: ويحك! هذا محمّد، وهذا عليّ، وهذه خديجة.. إنّ ابن أخي حدّثني أنّ ربّه ربّ السماوات والأرض أمَرَه بهذا الدين، وواللهِ ما على ظهر الأرض على هذا الدين غير هؤلاء الثلاثة (2).
• وذكروا: أنّ أبا طالب فقَدَ النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وآله يوماً، وكان يخاف عليه من قريش أن يَغتالوه، فخرج أبو طالب ومعه ابنُه جعفر يطلبانِ النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وآله، فوجده قائماً في بعض شِعاب مكّة يصلّي، وعليٌّ عليه السّلام معه عن يمينه.. فلمّا رآهما أبو طالب قال لجعفر: تَقَدّمْ وصِلْ جناحَ ابنِ عمّك. فقام جعفر عن يسار النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله، فلمّا صاروا ثلاثةً تقدّم رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وتأخّر الأخَوَان: عليٌّ وجعفر، فبكى أبو طالب ( فَرَحاً ) وقال:
*
*إنّ عليّـاً وجعفـراً ثِقـتـي**عند مُلِمّ الخطوبِ والـنُّـوَبِ**لاتَخذُلا، وانصُرا ابنَ عمِّكما**أخي لأُمّـي مِن بينهم وأبـي**واللهِ لا أخـذلُ الـنبـيَّ ولا**يَخذُلُه مِن بَنِيَّ ذو حَسَبِ (3)*
*• ودوّن الذهبيّ: عن الحسن بن زيد: إنّ عليّاً أوّلُ ذكَرٍ أسلم، ثمّ أسلَمَ زيدٌ ثمّ جعفر (4).
• وقد أجمع المؤرّخون والرجاليّون على أنّ جعفر الطيّار ابن أبي طالب عليه السّلام كان من السبّاقين إلى الإسلام، الذين بُشِّروا بقوله تعالى:  والسّابِقُونَ السّابِقُونَ * أُولئكَ المُقَرَّبونَ * في جَنّاتِ النَّعيمِ * ثُلَّةٌ مِنَ الأوَّلينَ * وقَليلٌ مِنَ الآخِرينَ  (5).
*
*في كتاب الله العزيز*
*أكرمَ القرآنُ الكريم أُناساً مؤمنين، وثَمَّن مواقفهم.. كمؤمن آلِ فرعون، ومؤمن آلِ ياسين، وأصحاب الكهف، وغيرهم.
كما شرّف المؤمنين المجاهدين الصادقين الثابتين بذِكْرٍ طيّب خالد، فنزلت آياته المباركة وثائقَ سماويّةً هي أسمى الأوسمة الإلهيّة النازلة، فجاء قوله تعالى:
•  وبَشِّرِ الذينَ آمَنُوا وعمِلُوا الصالحاتِ أنَّ لَهُم جَنّاتٍ تَجري مِن تَحتِها الأنهارُ..  (6).
في تفسير فرات الكوفيّ ( ص 2 ): عن ابن عبّاس قال: نَزَلتْ في: عليٍّ وحمزةَ وجعفرٍ وعُبيدةَ بنِ الحارث بن عبدالمطّلب.
• وقولُه تعالى:  وَهُدُوا إلَى الطَّيّبِ مِنَ القَولِ وهُدُوا إلى صِراطِ الحَميد  (7).
• قال الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السّلام: ذاك حمزةُ وجعفر وعُبيدة وسلمان وأبوذرّ والمِقداد بن الأسوَد وعمّار، هُدُوا إلى أميرِ المؤمنين عليه السّلام (8).
• وقوله تعالى:  أُذِنَ لِلَّذينَ يُقاتَلُونَ بأنَّهُم ظُلِمُوا وإنَّ اللهَ على نَصرِهِم لَقَديرٌ  (9).
قال الإمام الصادق عليه السّلام: نزَلَتْ في: عليٍّ وحمزةَ وجعفر (10).
• وقوله تعالى:  الّذينَ أُخْرِجوا مِن دِيارِهِم بِغَيرِ حَقٍّ إلاّ أن يَقولوا: رَبُّنا اللهُ..  (11).
قال الإمام الصادق عليه السّلام: نَزَلتْ في: عليٍّ أميرِ المؤمنين عليه السّلام، وجعفر وحمزة (12).
• وذكر ابن حَجَر العسقلانيّ أنّ الثعلبيّ أخرج في تفسير الآية:  وعَلَى الأعرافِ رِجالٌ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلاًّ بسِيماهُم..  (13)..
عن ابن عبّاس أنّ الأعراف موضعٌ عالٍ من الصراط، عليه: عليّ بن أبي طالب، وجعفر ذو الجَناحَين.. يَعرفون مُحبيّهم ببياضِ الوجوه، ومُبغضيهم بسوادِ الوجوه (14).
*
*في أحاديث رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله*
*طالما أشاد رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله بمواقف أصحابه المخلصين الأوفياء، والمجاهدين الثابتين الأُمَناء، حتّى قال في معركة أُحد: لَمَقامُ نَسيبةَ بنتِ كعبٍ اليومَ خيرٌ من مَقام فُلانٍ وفلان! (15)
فكيف بجعفر بن أبي طالب.. وقد حَمَل رايةَ الجهاد عشرين عاماً، وهاجَرَ في سبيل الله الهِجرتَين، واستُشهِد من أجل إعلاء كلمة الله تبارك وتعالى ؟! فهذه باقةٌ من جملة أحاديث نبويّةٍ شريفةٍ فيه:
• روى المتّقي الهندي: قال النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله: عليٌّ أصلي، وجعفر فَرعي (16).
• وروى المحبّ الطبريّ عن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله قولَه: نحن بنو عبدالمطّلب ساداتُ أهل الجنّة: أنا، وحمزة، وعليّ، وجعفر بن أبي طالب، والحسن والحسين، والمهديّ (17).
• وعن أبي أيّوب الأنصاريّ قال: قال رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله لفاطمة رضي الله عنها: منّا خير الأنبياء ـ وهو أبوكِ، ومنّا خيرُ الأوصياء ـ وهو بَعلُكِ، ومنّا خير الشهداء ـوهو عمُّ أبيكِ « حمزة »، ومنّا مَن له جَناحانِ يطير بهما في الجنّة حيث يشاء ـ وهو ابن عمّ أبيكِ « جعفر »، ومنّا سِبطا هذه الأمّة سيّدا شباب أهل الجنّة « الحسن والحسين » ـ وهما ابناكِ، ومنّا المهديّ ـ وهو وَلَدُكِ (18).
• وروى الشيخ الصدوق في أماليه، أنّ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله قال: إنّي خُلِقتُ من طينةٍ مرحومةٍ في أربعةٍ من أهل بيتي: أنا وعليٌّ وحمزةُ وجعفر (19).
• ونقل الحاكم النيسابوريّ عن النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله أنّه قال لجعفر: أمّا أنت ـ يا جعفر ـ فأشبهتَ خَلْقي وخُلُقي، وأنت من شجرتي التي أنا منها (20).
• ودوّن ابنُ الأثير هاتين الروايتين عن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، قال:
ـ أمّا أنتَ ـ يا جعفر ـ فأشبهتَ خَلْقي وخُلُقي، وأنت مِن عترتي التي أنا منها.
ـ رأيتُ جعفراً يطير في الجنّة مع الملائكة (21).
• فيما روى ابن عبدالبَرّ أنّ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله ـ وقد رأى جعفراً مُقْبِلاً من الحبشة إلى المدينة بمن معه من المسلمين ووفُد النَّجاشي، وكان المسلمون في غمرة الابتهاج بفتح خيبر ـ استقبله معانقاً إيّاه وقال: ما أدري بأيِّهِما أنا أشَدُّ فَرَحاً: أبِقُدومِ جعفر، أم بفتحِ خيبر ؟! (22)
قال الميرزا النوريّ: إنّ ما نزل في جعفر من الآيات، وما ورد في شأنه من الأخبار، ما يكشف عن مقامٍ هو فوق [ مقام ] العدالة بدرجات (23).
*
*خصال سامية*
*في الحديث الشريف: الناس مَعادِنُ كمعادِنِ الذهب والفضة (24). وجعفر بن أبي طالب هو من الذوات الطاهرة النبيلة، تَرفّع عن الرذائل، وتسامى مع الفضائل، وسلك سبيل الصلاح والهدى والكرامة، فجاء الوحيُ الشريف يكرّمه:
• عن جابر بن يزيد الجُعفيّ، عن الإمام أبي جعفر محمّد بن عليّ الباقر عليه السلام قال: أوحى الله عزّوجلّ إلى رسوله صلّى الله عليه وآله: انّي شكرتُ لجعفر بن أبي طالب أربعَ خصال. فدعاه النبيُّ صلّى الله عليه وآله فأخبره، فقال ( جعفر ): لولا أنّ الله أخبرَك ما أخبرتُك: ـ
ما شَرِبتُ خَمْراً قطّ؛ لأنّي علمتُ أن لو شربتُها زال عقلي.
وما كَذِبتُ قطّ؛ لأنّ الكذب يُنقص المروءة.
وما زَنَيتُ قطّ؛ لأنّي خِفتُ أنّي إذا عملتُ عُمِل بي.
وما عبدتُ صنماً قطّ، لأنّي علمتُ أنّه لا يَضرّ ولا يَنفع.
قال: فضرب النبيُّ صلّى الله عليه وآله يدَه على عاتقه فقال: حَقَّ لله عزّوجلّ أن يجعل لك جَناحَينِ تطير بهما مع الملائكة في الجنّة (25).
• وكان جعفر بن أبي طالب رضوان الله عليه يشبه رسولَ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله خَلْقاً وخُلُقاً. وقد كُنّي بـ: أبي عبدالله، وأبي المساكين. ولُقِّب بـ: الطيّار، وذي الجناحين. وهو أوّل مَن عقَرَ فرسَه في الإسلام.
*
*إلى الحبشة*
*للظروف العصيبة التي مرّ بها رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله والمسلمون الأوائل، كان على البعض أن يهاجر إلى الحبشة، فهاجر إليها نيّفٌ وثمانون مسلماً بزعامة جعفر بن أبي طالب. ولقد أثار ذلك عداوة قريش وحفيظتَها، فأرسلت إلى ملك الحبشة ( النَّجاشيَّ ) وفداً مكوّناً من عمرو بن العاص وعُمارة بن الوليد محمَّلَينِ بالهدايا للملك وحاشيته، يطلبانِ بذلك أن يردّ المسلمين المهاجرين إلى قريش، فوَرَدا على الملك، وقال عمرو ـ وكان مُفاوِض قريش: أيّها الملك، إنّ قوماً منّا خالفونا في ديننا، وسَبّوا آلهتنا، وصاروا إليك، فرُدَّهم إلينا.
فبعث النجاشيُّ إلى جعفر، فجاءه، فقال النجاشيّ له:
ـ يا جعفر، ما يقول هؤلاء ؟!
ـ أيّها الملك، وما يقولون ؟
ـ يسألوني أن أردَّكم إليهم.
ـ أيّها الملك، سَلْهم أعبيدٌ نحن لهم ؟
فقال عمرو: لا، بل أحرارٌ كرام.
قال جعفر: فسَلْهم، ألَهُم دُيونٌ يطالبوننا بها ؟
قال عمرو: لا، ما لنا عليكم ديون.
قال جعفر: فلكم في أعناقنا دماء تُطالبوننا بِذُحول ؟
قال عمرو: لا.
قال: فما تريدون منّا ؟! آذَيتمونا فخرجنا من بلادكم.
فقال عمرو: أيّها الملك، خالَفونا في ديننا، وسَبُّوا آلهتنا، وأفسَدوا شبابنا، وفرّقوا جماعتنا،فرُدَّهم إلينا لنجمع أمرَنا.
فقال جعفر: نعم أيّها الملك، خالفَناهم.. إن الله تعالى بعث فينا نبيّاً أمر بـ: خلْعِ الأنداد وتركِ الاستقسام بالأزلام، وأمَرَنا بالصلاة والزكاة.. وحَرَّم: الظلمَ والجور وسفكَ الدماء بغير حقّها، والزنا والربا والمِيتةَ والدم، وأمرَنا بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القُربى، ونهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي.
فقال النجاشي: بهذا بعَثَ اللهُ عيسى.. يا جعفر،هل تَحفَظ ممّا أنزَلَ الله تعالى على نبيّك شيئاً ؟
قال: نعم.
فقرأ جعفر على النجاشيّ سورة مريم.. فلمّا بلغ قولَه تعالى:  وَهُزّي إلَيك بِجِذْع النَّخلةِ تُساقِطْ عَلَيكِ رُطَباً جَنِيّاً  (26)، بكى النجاشيّ وقال: هذا ـ والله ـ هو الحقّ.
وأنزلَ اللهُ تعالى في ذلك:  وإذا سَمِعوا ما أُنزِلَ إلى الرسولِ تَرَى أعيُنَهُم تَفيضُ مِنَ الدُّمعِ مِمّا عَرَفُوا مِن الحقِّ يَقولونَ رَبَّنا آمَنّا فآكتُبْنا مَعَ الشاهدين  (27).
وتفشل مؤامرةُ قريش، وقد تساءل النجاشيّ عن الإسلام أراد أن يعرف معالمَه وقد شغله ذلك، فأجابه جعفر مستعرضاً ظروف مكّة والعرب والحياة الجديدة قائلاً:
إنّ هؤلاء على شرِّ دِينٍ.. يَعبدون الحجارة ويُصلّون للأصنام، ويقطعون الأرحام، ويستعملون الظلم، ويستحلّون المحارم. وإنّ الله بعث فينا نبيّاً مِن أعظمنا قَدْراً، وأشرفِنا سراراً ( أي نَسَباً )، وأصدَقِنا لَهجةً، وأعزِّنا بيتاً.. فأمَرَ عن الله بتركِ عبادة الأوثان، واجتنابِ المظالم والمحارم، والعملِ بالحقّ، والعبادةِ لله وحده.
فردّ النجاشيّ على عمروٍ وعمارة هداياهما وقال: أدفعُ إليكم قوماً في جواري على دين الحقّ، وأنتم على دين الباطل ؟!
ودار بحثٌ عقائديّ بين عمروٍ وعمارة من جهة، وجعفر بن أبي طالب رضوان الله عليه من جهة ثانية، والنجاشيّ يتابع الأمر وقد تناول موضوع السيّد المسيح وأمّه مريم عليهما الصلاة والسلام، انتهى ذلك البحث بتفوّق جعفر، كذلك انتهى الموضوع بخيبة عمرو وعمارة وإخفاق المؤامرة. وأقام المسلمون بأرض الحبشة حتّى وُلِد لهم الأولاد، فكان جميع أولاد جعفر قد وُلِدوا في أرض الحبشة، وعاشوا في أمنٍ وسلام (28).
هذا، وقد أسلم النجاشيّ على يَدَي جعفر بن أبي طالب، وكذا جماعة من أتباع النجاشيّ صرّح بذلك ابن حجر العسقلانيّ في كتابه ( الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة 86:2 ). وكان من النجاشيّ أن راسَلَ رسولَ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، وبَعَث إليه بالهدايا كرامةً ومحبّة، كذا بعث إليه بثلاثين قِسّيساً لينظروا في كلامه صلّى الله عليه وآله وآدابه، فوافَوا المدينة، ودعاهم رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله إلى الإسلام فآمَنوا، وعادُوا إلى النجاشيّ.. ومن هناك انتشر الإسلام في تلك الربوع إلى يومنا هذا (29).
*
*إلى مُؤتة*
*مُؤْتة هي: قرية من قرى البَلْقاء على حدود الشام (30)، وهي اليوم معروفة في دولة الأُردنّ.
وكان رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله قد أخذ ـ بعد فتح مكّة ـ يُراسل ملوكَ العالَم يدعوهم إلى الإسلام، ومنهم ملك بُصرى إذْ أرسل إليه الحرثَ بن عُمَير الأزديّ، فعرض له شُرَحبيلُ بن عمرو فقتله بعد أن عَرَفه أنّه من رُسُل النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله، فكان ذلك بداية للحرب.
حينذاك أرسل صلّى الله عليه وآله جيشاً مكوّناً من ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل، عليهم جعفر بن أبي طالب، فإنْ أُصيب فزيد بن حارثة، فإن أُصيب فعبدُ الله بن رَواحة. وكان الملتقى في البَلْقاء شرقَ نهر الأُردنّ عند « مُؤْتة » حيث جيشُ الروم وعدّتُه مائتا ألفِ مقاتل، فتكون النسبة واحداً إلى سبعين، ومع ذلك قرّر المسلمون القتالَ ومُنازلةَ العدوّ على رغم قلّتهم.. ثلاثة آلاف مقابل مائتي ألف!
ويتقابل الجيشان.. وتنشب المعركة، فما كان من جعفر إلاّ أن قطع عُرقوبَ فَرَسِه (31)؛ تشجيعاً منه لجيشه وهو قائده، فكان أوّلَ مَن عَرْقبَ فَرَسَه في الإسلام (32). وتشتدّ المعركة واللواء بيد جعفر وهو يزحف بالمسلمين على قلّتهم، وتتساقط عُلوج الروم وهو يرتجز قائلاً:
*
*يا حَبّذا الجنّـةُ واقتِرابُـها**طيّبـةٌ وبـاردٌ شَـرابُـها**والرومُ رومٌ قد دَنا عذابُها**كافـرةٌ، بَعيدةٌ أنسـابُـها*
*حتّى قُطِعت يمينُه، فأخَذ السيفَ ( أو الراية ) بشماله، حتّى إذا قُطعت شماله ضَمَّ الرايةَ إلى صدره ختّى سقط صريعاً شهيداً.. فتناول اللواءَ منه زيدُ بن حارثة، فلمّا استُشهِد تناوله عبدُالله بن رواحة (33).
والتُمِس جعفر من بين الشهداء.. فوُجِدَ فيما أقبل مِن جسمه بضعٌ وتسعون بين طعنةٍ ورمية (34).
*
*الذِّكر الجَميل*
*• قال قيس بن سعد بن عُبادة لمعاوية في ذِكْر الأبطال: منهم جعفر بن أبي طالب، الطيّار في الجنّة بجناحين، اختصّه اللهُ بذلك مِن بين الناس (35).
• وقال أبو هريرة: كان جعفر يحبّ المساكين ويجلس إليهم، ويحدثّهم ويحدّثونه، فكان رسول الله يُكنّيه « أبا المساكين » (36).
• قال الشعبيّ: كان عبدالله بن عمر إذا حَيّى عبدَالله بن جعفر قال له: السلام عليك يا ابنَ ذي الجَناحَين (37).
• وقال ابن عبدالبَرّ: كان جعفر من المهاجرين الأوّلين، هاجَرَ إلى الحبشة وقَدِم منها على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، فاعتنقه وقال: ما أدري بأيّهما أنا أشدُّ فَرَحاً: أبِقُدوم جعفر، أم بفتحِ خيبر ؟! واختطّ له رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله إلى جنب المسجد (38).
• وقال ابن حجر العسقلانيّ: جعفر.. ابن عمّ النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله، وأحد السابقين إلى الإسلام، وأخو عليٍّ شقيقه... استُشهِد بمؤتة من أرض الشام مُقْبِلاً غير مُدِبر، مجاهداً للروم سنة ثمانٍ من الهجرة في جُمادى الأُولى (39).
• وقال الذهبيّ: جعفر بن أبي طالب الشهيد، الكبير الشأن، هاجر الهجرتين: إلى الحبشة وإلى المدينة، فأقام بالمدينة أشهراً ثمّ أمّره رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله على جيش غزوة مؤتة بناحية الكرك، فاستُشهِد (40).
• وقال اليافعيّ: ومن فضائل جعفر: إرسالُ النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله إيّاه أميراً، وحصول الهجرتين له ولأصحابه، وصدقُه بين يدَي النجاشيّ في أنّ عيسى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه عبدُ الله ورسولُه، مع اتّخاذ النصارى له إلهاً وقتلِهم مَن يصف المسيح بكونه عبداً، وإسهامُ رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وآله له ولأصحابه يومَ خيبر ( مع عدم حضورهم فيها ) ولم يكونوا شهِدوا الواقعة، وشدّةُ شفقةِ جعفر على المساكين وبرُّه لهم ـ كما ورد في الحديث (41).
• وقال محيي الدين النوويّ: هو أبو عبدالله جعفر بن أبي طالب، الهاشميّ، الطيّار، ذو الجناحَين، وذو الهجرتَين، الجواد أبو الجواد، كان مِن متقدّمي الإسلام، وهاجر إلى الحبشة، وكان هو وأصحابه سببَ إسلام النجاشيّ رحمه الله (42).
• وقال علي سامي النشّار: انقضّ جعفر على الروم يقتل فيهم يميناً وشمالاً، ولكن ما لبثت سيوفهم أن قَطَعت يمينه، فأخذ اللواءَ بشماله فقُطعت، فاحتَضَن اللواءَ بعَضُدَيه، فضربوه بسيوفهم حتّى قطعوه، وأقبل عليه المسلمون فوجدوا فيما بقيَ من بدنه تسعين ضربة.. بين طعنةٍ برمح وضربةٍ بسيف (43).
• وقال خيرالدين الزركليّ: صحابيٌّ هاشميّ، مِن شجعانهم، يقال له: جعفر الطيّار. وهو أخو أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبي طالب، ومن السابقين إلى الإسلام، أسلَمَ قبل أن يدخل رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله دار الأرقم ويدعو فيها. وهاجر إلى الحبشة في الهجرة الثانية، فلم يَزَل هناك إلى أن هاجر النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله إلى المدينة.. (44)
• وقال محمّد حسين هيكل: تناول الرايةَ من يد النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله جعفر ـ وهو يومئذٍ في الثالثة والثلاثين من عمره ـ شابّ تعدل وسامته شجاعته، وقاتل بالراية.. حتّى إذا أحاط العدوُّ بفرسه اقتحم عنها فعَرقَبَها واندَفَع بنفسه وسط القوم، يَهوي سيفُه برؤوسهم حيثما وقع. وكان اللواء بيمينه فقُطعت، فأخذه بشماله فقُطعت، فاحتضنه بعضُدَيه حتّى قُتِل..
زيد بن حارثة، وجعفر بن أبي طالب.. اللذانِ اقتحما صفوفَ الموت، وطارا للاستشهاد فَرَحاً (45).
*
*رحم الله جعفراً.. تنزّه عن المحارم، وعفّ عن الرذائل، وتألقّ في المكرمات، حتّى اختار اللهُ تعالى له درجات العُلى.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي اهتز لموته عرش الرحمان ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هو الصحابي سعد بن معاذ ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم هذه المدينة*


*مدينة ؟؟؟ هي احدى مدن الجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران وتقع في مركز البلد وكان لهذه المدينة وجود قبل الاسلام وتحمل نفس الاسم الحالي.
وقد اتسعت هذه المدينة كثيرا بعد ان سكنها العرب، ويقال ان مالك بن عامر الاشعري هو اول القادمين من العرب اليها سنة 23 للهجرة بعد معركتي القادسية ونهاوند فعمل على اعادة اموال الاهالي وفك قيد الاسرى.
وشهدت المدينة اتساعا كبيرا بعد فرار الشيعة اليها من ظلم الامويين والعباسيين. وبعد ان امر المأمون العباسي الامام الرضا (ع) بالاستقرار في خراسان، ارسل الامام عليه السلام كتابا الى اخته فاطمة بنت موسى بن جعفر (ع) للألتحاق به، فخرجت من المدينة المنورة وعند وصولها الى مدينة ساوه خرج عليهم رجال امأمون وقتلوا اخوتها فتالمت كثيرا وعندما وصلت الى ؟؟؟؟اشتد بها المرض حتى توفيت هناك فدفنت في مقبرة بابلان.
وقد اصبح لهذه المدينة شأن كبير بعد احتضانها قبر السيدة فاطمة (ع) حتى ان طلاب العلوم الاسلامية اتخذوها منهلا للمعارف والتعاليم الالهية فصارت الحلقات الدراسية هناك منظرا مألوفا خاصة بعد ان تأسست فيها حوزة علمية ضخمة يأتي اليها الطلبة من كل صوب.
ويسود المناخ الصحراوي هذه المدينة فهي باردة في الشتاء وحارة في الصيف وتعتمد مياه الشرب فيها على الابار الكثيرة التي تمتاز بمائها الذي تشوبه الملوحة، واختفت قفوات المه ه التي يحدث القاويخ عن وجودها في الماضي. وبسبب ملوحة المياه التي تؤثورعلى خصوبة التربة للزراعة تبتعد البساتين والاراضي الصالحة للزراعة عن مركز المدينة لتصل الى الاطراف .
وعادة ما يتوجه المسافرون للمرور بهذه المدينة (عند ذهابهم ازيارة الامام الرضا عليه السلام) لزيارة السيد فاطمة (ع) وتحصيل الاجر والثواب.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة قم المقدسة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*احد ائمة اهل البيت(عليه السلام) ولد له امامان شيقيقان مفروضا الطاعة?*

----------


## Sweet Magic

االامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه الاسلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي ويقويك يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو قائد حزب العمال الوطني الاشتراكي وزعيم* *ألمانيا**النازية** من الفترة* *1933** إلى* *1945**. في الفترة المذكورة، كان يشغل منصب "مستشار ألمانيا"، ورئيس الحكومة و الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أدولف هتلر ,*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
سوف اضع السؤال التالي بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع 
ما هي الفاكهه التي اعطاها جبريل - عليه السلام - للرسول محمد - صل الله عليه واله وسلم - عندما دخلا الجنه في رحلة الاسراء والمعراج ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن تكون ثمرة من شجرة سدرة المنتهى* 
*ثمارها تُشبه الجرار الكبيرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن تكون فاكهة التفاح او السفرجل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد  فاكهة (( التين ))*

----------

